# PayDay 2 Issues



## GOD HERE (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone else having issues joining a game on Payday2? Every game I click I get a "Lobby full" error. Yet when I make a lobby and wait no one joins, so I'm guessing this is a technical issue.


----------



## ZOMBIESxWEED (Aug 15, 2013)

Probably because it's not supposed to be out yet. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## blacksun (Aug 16, 2013)

ZOMBIESxWEED said:


> Probably because it's not supposed to be out yet. Consider yourself lucky.


What are you talking about, payday2 came out on 8/13/2013 for all platforms in the US.

Derpity.



He probably couldn't log in because everybody was trying to log in, you know, since it was _launch day_.

Well, you didn't know. But yeah....


----------

